# Chosing a puppy.



## Lady623 (Jan 11, 2013)

I've been looking for months for a GSD puppy. 
Every time I think I've found "the one" I seem to hit a wall. Either there's something I end up not liking about the breeder, or something off in the pedigrees of the parents, or something direct in the parents I don't like, or it's not in my price range, or we're not able to come to terms on a purchase agreement, something always seems to prevent me from purchasing a puppy.

I've put a lot of time and energy into researching and preparing for this puppy, that is eluding me. 

Last week an acquaintance directed me to a breeder here in NC. I emailed them and they asked if they could call me and directly discuss the puppies and breeding, instead of doing it over email. I actually ended up calling them, and we talked and they provided me with information about their dogs and the what they're expecting out of their next litter of puppies and sent me pictures of the dogs. 

I am looking for a puppy to raise with my family. I have two boys (9 and 11). And I would like the puppy to grow to be a part of the family. We're very active, do a lot of hiking, and spend a lot of time outside. We'd like to be involved in obedience and maybe agility, in the future

This breeder is a real farm, and that's what their dogs are used for. She said a couple of their dogs have schutzhund backgrounds, but do well on the farm, and a couple have military and police lineage farther down the line, but their main focus is using the dogs to herd and protect their animals on the farm. And they said their dogs are a part of their family, and are house dogs when they're not out working, which I didn't think was a common practice, for people to make their working dogs also house dogs. 

I've actually looked at a puppy from the breeder they got their girl dog from, so I'm familiar with the lineage, and was disappointed when I couldn't work things out with the puppy, because I liked her pedigree. 

Do you think a puppy from this type of background would make a good family dog? Or would it be too high strung to be a good family dog? In all of my research and planning, I never actually considered a "farm dog" would be an option.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

do they have a website? You can pm me if you 'd like, no expert, but I know red flags when I see them (not saying there are red flags from what you posted)

Do they health test their dogs? As in OFA hips and elbows? 

Certainly nothing wrong in my opinion, of working your dogs on a farm, they are a herding breed. BUT, you want to know if the parents are health tested, for one thing.

Can't really tell you whether to go for it or not at this point


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

lady, funny you mention farm dogs. my grandfather used to get gsds from a breeder in lower new york state. their grand fathers were friends back in the old country. they were used for herding and just to keep an eye on the live stock. when my father built his in nj he just called to see when a pup would be available waited and brought him home. these were the best family dogs. no leash needed, easily trainable. followed all the kids around. would bark only when needed. this breeder died in the seventies, i would give my right arm for one of those pups. not saying run out and get one of those pups, but give a serious look.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Setting up a second account to promote ones own breeding program is against the rules. 

ADMIN


----------

